# How much to charge for coffee and tea



## malasal (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi.  I am a small caterer/accommodator and pizza maker.  I have a job coming up where I'm accommodating and catering the fruit and coffee/ tea.  I'm at a total loss as to how much to charge pp. for the coffee/tea.  150 people for a dessert reception.  The host is providing paper goods and cakes, etc.   I will provide coffee-reg & decaf,  regular tea, an assortment of herbal teas, creamer, sweeteners, stirrers, etc. What do people charge for this type of event/


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

how long is the event?

Are you providing linens & decoration for the bev table? Brewing on site or cambros? Are you staying/staffing during the gig?


----------

